# YJ 4x4x4 PIN MOD



## DaijoCube (Mar 20, 2010)

*NOW IS THE TIME* TO GET OVER THE CLICKING MECHANISM OF THE YJ 4x4x4!

I looked all over YouTube and this forum to find clues on how to pin mod a Yong Jun 4x4x4 and I found almost nothing other than it has been done.

Yes, the pin mod works, but I heard it was a bit different from the 6x6x6 mod.

This thread is here to propose, try and show improvements of your YJ 4x4x4.

I am willing to try to pin mod my Yj 4x4x4, since I have a QJ 4x4x4 on the side.

If you have *links*, *information*, *tutorials*, *guides*, please post in *this* thread!


This author of this video :




says he is trying to get the pin mod, but since the proportions of the cube are not the same as the V-Cube 6, pins fall out easily. BUT, you can reduce the extreme clicky feel without getting too many misalignements just buy sanding down some pieces.

This video :




the guy says in its description that you only have to mod it exactly like you would mod a V-Cube 6, but with no great explanation.

The outer layers being _SOOOO_ beast, we have to find a solution for the inner layers!


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 20, 2010)

Since I'm doing such a GREAT *cough*not*cough* job modding my V-6, I'm going to try and pin mod my YJ 4x4


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 20, 2010)

My father is buying some abrasive things for the dremel and I'm starting soon. I'll fallow this :




to mod the YJ. I'll document all on video  You should do the same, so we have more referrals.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 20, 2010)

i pin modded my YJ4x4 slightly differently than the original pi-mod. i used a metal "rod" instead of a pin and glued it directly upward instead of at an angle. it works perfectly.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 20, 2010)

Can we get a few pictures of it?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 20, 2010)

I took pictures and video of all the process. As of now, I'm done gluing the pins and I sanded down all necessary pieces.

I used Epoxy instead of crazyglue since the epoxy is less liquid than the crazyglue and maybe even harder when dried correctly.

Photos soon!


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 20, 2010)

if it's harder, won't it also be harder to get it off, when a pin falls out?


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 20, 2010)

i guess its harder for a pin to fall out when the glue is harder. its kinda like a win/lose kinda thing.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 20, 2010)

i guess so. but then, you lose more than you win, imo


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 20, 2010)

Epoxy is hard, but if the pin falls out, you can scrape the epoxy quite easily. It'll be one chunk of epoxy instead of crazyglue powder, so it's a win/win kinda thing.

Here is a photo of a pin glued in :


----------



## heavypoly6 (Mar 21, 2010)

The pin mod worked for my 4x4 fine. I don't see any difference of the modification to the 6x6 mod. Just do the exact same thing to a 6x6. Maybe point the pin a little higher than usual? And also, make sure you make the right tension BEFORE you glue the pin in.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 21, 2010)

OH MY GOD! THIS THREAD LOOKS SO SPECIAL BECAUSE THE TITLE IS IN CAPS FOR NO REASON AT ALL! THERE SHOULD BE OVER 1,000,000 REPLIES ON THIS THREAD! dude.....


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> dude.....I should really shut up.




FTFY


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> OH MY GOD! THIS THREAD LOOKS SO SPECIAL BECAUSE THE TITLE IS IN CAPS FOR NO REASON AT ALL! THERE SHOULD BE OVER 1,000,000 REPLIES ON THIS THREAD! dude.....



I like caps, calm down Ponyboy.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

Okay! One pin out of 4 stayed in  

Getting the epoxy out was not really hard. I glued it back with super glue because it seems to be better (the only one that stayed in was glued with super glue).

The clicking is almost all gone, the difference is AMAZING!

Photo of my new pins that are drying as of right now


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> OH MY GOD! THIS THREAD LOOKS SO SPECIAL BECAUSE THE TITLE IS IN CAPS FOR NO REASON AT ALL! THERE SHOULD BE OVER 1,000,000 REPLIES ON THIS THREAD! dude.....



Are you trying to make yourself look stupid?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > OH MY GOD! THIS THREAD LOOKS SO SPECIAL BECAUSE THE TITLE IS IN CAPS FOR NO REASON AT ALL! THERE SHOULD BE OVER 1,000,000 REPLIES ON THIS THREAD! dude.....
> ...


It worked  Like getting rid of the clickiness!


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 21, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> *Okay! One pin out of 4 stayed in  *
> 
> Getting the epoxy out was not really hard. I glued it back with super glue because it seems to be better (the only one that stayed in was glued with super glue).
> 
> ...



same here, 3 came out


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 21, 2010)

So now the question remains,
Dose the pin mod works or not?

so other people can start (or stop) buying YJ 4x4 hoping to mod them and become a great 4x4.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

I reglued the pins and now 3 pins out of 4 are in place, one is still drying (I put more glue just in case, it seemed to me like it was going to break).

It WILL work.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

1 more pin and I will do a review if it works or not.

If it does not work, I suggested my father that we could do some welding with the pins instead. Takes less time and is WAY more solid.

We'll see!


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll show one of my cubing friends this, he doesn't like the clicky mechanism


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

EVERYBODY  IT WORKED 

Only 2 pins stayed in. No clickiness and no misalignement   

Video soon!


----------



## Parity (Mar 21, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> EVERYBODY  IT WORKED
> 
> Only 2 pins stayed in. No clickiness and no misalignement
> 
> Video soon!



In the video show length and angle of the pin./


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 21, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> EVERYBODY  IT WORKED
> 
> Only 2 pins stayed in. No clickiness and no misalignement
> 
> Video soon!



same here, except I only have 2 in on purpose. I still need to glue in 2 more pins just to be safe, but it does work quite well with only 2


----------



## Imperatrix (Mar 21, 2010)

I did the same modification on my YJ 4x4. The at first, the pins were a pain to glue on but with Loctite and 2 days of patience, my pins never fall out. Angling the pins were the biggest pain because the pieces kept scraping them off so make sure you scrape off some of the plastic of the edges of the center pieces so the pins have somewhere to go to if the pieces get out of alignment and the pin won't fall out.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

I only have 2 pins in. I solved it without any misalignment! There is plastic powder coming of the ''centers'' so that's a good thing, the ''rails'' are forming.

I'm looking for a good video converter, because my camera does .mov and Windows movie maker does not take .mov. An idea anyone?


Parity said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > EVERYBODY  IT WORKED
> ...



Yep, I have multiple very good closeup photos!


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 21, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I'm looking for a good video converter, because my camera does .mov and Windows movie maker does not take .mov. An idea anyone?


Use VideoPad, no converting so no quality loss.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 21, 2010)

We're waiting for the video 
and use sony vegas to edit, its much better


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 21, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> We're waiting for the video
> and use sony vegas to edit, its much better


Not if your broke.


----------



## Parity (Mar 21, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> HASH-CUBE said:
> 
> 
> > We're waiting for the video
> ...



Can the program you are talking about have a video over another so it is showing 2 views?


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 21, 2010)

Parity said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > HASH-CUBE said:
> ...


Sadly no.  It's not to heavy in the effects department. But it's very functional and fast.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm half way done editing, I think. Video will be up on my channel tonight 
I had my first misalignment (I forced it to misalign and it was hard to get it back aligned.) ''Edge'' cutting is improved with this mod!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

Editing is almost done. I'll be uploading it in 5 minutes or so


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 21, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Editing is almost done. I'll be uploading it in 5 minutes or so



cool, I'm finding the it's easier to pin mod the YJ 4x4 than it is to pin mod a V-6


----------



## radmin (Mar 21, 2010)

I use "Super" to convert video. 
It's powerful and free.

http://erightsoft.podzone.net/GetFile.php?SUPERsetup.exe



DaijoCube said:


> I only have 2 pins in. I solved it without any misalignment! There is plastic powder coming of the ''centers'' so that's a good thing, the ''rails'' are forming.
> 
> I'm looking for a good video converter, because my camera does .mov and Windows movie maker does not take .mov. An idea anyone?
> 
> ...


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Editing is almost done. I'll be uploading it in 5 minutes or so
> ...



I found it quite hard to do  I hate to have to wait for the glue to try. I guess the best option is welding  or patiente works too...


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 22, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



I just glued in my 3rd pin. Since I've seemed to master putting in pins on the YJ, I put the pin in at the exact same angle as the other 2  So now I just need the 4th pin and then it shouldn't ever come out of alignment!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 22, 2010)

Check this thread for tutorial 

Only 2 pins prevents very well. 4 must be better, I might do it, but no now  I have got to calculate the region under the curve!


----------



## Imperatrix (Mar 22, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Check this thread for tutorial
> 
> Only 2 pins prevents very well. 4 must be better, I might do it, but no now  I have got to calculate the region under the curve!



Really? I had 2 pins after 2 fell out and I kept getting misalignments for my cube. In my opinion, it works well with 3 at minimum with slight misalignment but use 4 if you want to permanently have no misalignments at all.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 22, 2010)

Maybe it depends on the length and angle of the pins 

IT WORKS BEAST, NO?!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 22, 2010)

Imperatrix said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Check this thread for tutorial
> ...



you only need 1 pin for the mod to work in any cube. Your pins were probably too short.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 22, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Imperatrix said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



more pins is safer


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 22, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > liljthedude said:
> ...



No i think you can, i used it to put a picture over the video, but didn't try using a video over video

btw, you can use sony vegas as trail version?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 22, 2010)

I converted the videos without much loss, the result is great!


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i pin modded my YJ4x4 slightly differently than the original pi-mod. i used a metal "rod" instead of a pin and glued it directly upward instead of at an angle. it works perfectly.



Did you offset the pin from the centre? IE towards one end of the cross?


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 23, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...


Were you using the FULL version of Videopad?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 23, 2010)

I did some welding instead of gluing the pins   

It works wonder. Takes so little time and it is strong as F*CK!

Do it, seriously, if you can, because superglue is superweak compared to welding!


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I did some welding instead of gluing the pins
> 
> It works wonder. Takes so little time and it is strong as F*CK!
> 
> Do it, seriously, if you can, because superglue is superweak compared to welding!



I don't have the resources for welding. Do you think soldering would be just as good?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 23, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > I did some welding instead of gluing the pins
> ...



That's what I meant (I'm french, and this is where you can see this). On specific words like that, Google translation just does not do the trick.

Soldering, yep, that's what I meant. Really easy to do, very fast, very efficient.


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...


Ok awesome. I thought of doing this with my 6x6 a few months back but I got worried something bad would happen


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 23, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > liljthedude said:
> ...



When I'll have my V6, be sure I'll do soldering! I was worried it would melt the plastic, but it does not. You need to be careful, and it'll be perfect!


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...


Yeah, the plastic melting was my concern. Did you just melt a little solder into the top and just insert the pin?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 23, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > liljthedude said:
> ...


Nope, I put the pin, a bit of lead on the *Soldering Tool* and press against the pin and screw while holding the pin at the right angle.


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...


Oh ok, cool. Now I just need my soldering iron back from my friend who I let borrow.


----------



## Parity (Mar 23, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > liljthedude said:
> ...



How long would it take for a paper clip to melt under a lighter?


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 23, 2010)

Parity said:


> How long would it take for a paper clip to melt under a lighter?



However long it would take to achieve 2400 °F(Steel's melting point). Buy some solder


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 23, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > How long would it take for a paper clip to melt under a lighter?
> ...



LOL win


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 23, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > OH MY GOD! THIS THREAD LOOKS SO SPECIAL BECAUSE THE TITLE IS IN CAPS FOR NO REASON AT ALL! THERE SHOULD BE OVER 1,000,000 REPLIES ON THIS THREAD! dude.....
> ...



He was trying to be Pochmann 2.0. He failed.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 23, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > liljthedude said:
> ...



I tried on a screw alone first with a pin to ''practice'' too. It's a good thing to do.


----------

